
TumblrArchiver: Hacky Clojure program to download media from tumblr liked posts - obilgic
https://github.com/aphyr/tumblr-archiver
======
equalunique
TumblThree is also a decent tool (Windows-only):

[https://github.com/johanneszab/TumblThree](https://github.com/johanneszab/TumblThree)

